# I am a VAPE SLUT



## BigGuy (26/10/14)

I just came to the realization that i am a VAPE SLUT , why you may ask is that i have been through 2 bottles of Cats Meow, 1 bottle of Dollys, 1 bottle of Limerick, 1 bottle of Country Bumpkin, 1 bottle of rocket pop and we only got these juices a week ago. And them i am also vaping Craft vapour Yellow submarine and Five pawns Gambit. EISH Who else is a VAPE SLUT

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (26/10/14)

BigGuy said:


> I just came to the realization that i am a VAPE SLUT , why you may ask is that i have been through 2 bottles of Cats Meow, 1 bottle of Dollys, 1 bottle of Limerick, 1 bottle of Country Bumpkin, 1 bottle of rocket pop and we only got these juices a week ago. And them i am also vaping Craft vapour Yellow submarine and Five pawns Gambit. EISH Who else is a VAPE SLUT



That u r for sure. Now I am not so sure if my 9ml a day vaping habit qualifies me for this same category 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (26/10/14)

I always wondered if a Vaper owning a vape shop is anything like a child owning a candy shop....and now I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/10/14)

free3dom said:


> I always wondered if a Vaper owning a vape shop is anything like a child owning a candy shop....and now I know



Lol indeed 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (26/10/14)

I'm not really keeping score anymore of how much juice I vape, but I think I might be competition for you. By my count I do roughly 20-30ml per day. I mix and match my own juices, so can't be sure, but it's definitely in that area. Do the math


----------



## capetocuba (26/10/14)

I klapped a bottle country bumpkin in a day with at least another 7/8mls of other juice. My consumption goes up since I have some 6mg.


----------



## Andre (26/10/14)

BigGuy said:


> I just came to the realization that i am a VAPE SLUT , why you may ask is that i have been through 2 bottles of Cats Meow, 1 bottle of Dollys, 1 bottle of Limerick, 1 bottle of Country Bumpkin, 1 bottle of rocket pop and we only got these juices a week ago. And them i am also vaping Craft vapour Yellow submarine and Five pawns Gambit. EISH Who else is a VAPE SLUT


And clearly a Sir Vape slattern

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (26/10/14)

Wow. That's a lot of liquid to go through in such a short period of time


----------



## BigGuy (26/10/14)

free3dom said:


> I always wondered if a Vaper owning a vape shop is anything like a child owning a candy shop....and now I know



@free3dom Yeah dude when you have copious amounts of juice at your finger tips you tend to go over board lol


----------



## free3dom (26/10/14)

@Sir Vape no judgement...I would do the exact same thing 

And you get to call it "research" or "quality assurance"...bonus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

you guys should join vapers anonymous LOL. wow 20 to 30ml a day is insane. what nice strength are you using @BigGuy @zadiac @capetocuba ???


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> you guys should join vapers anonymous LOL. wow 20 to 30ml a day is insane. what nice strength are you using @BigGuy @zadiac @capetocuba ???


Generally I'm using 12mg on my 2 Reos & 6mg on my 2 drippers. When 12mg runs out I will only use 6mg. Also only making DIY at 6mg for the past 6 weeks.


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/10/14)

My 6 - 10ml habit is not looking so bad now.


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Generally I'm using 12mg on my 2 Reos & 6mg on my 2 drippers. When 12mg runs out I will only use 6mg. Also only making DIY at 6mg for the past 6 weeks.



and you dont get close to pulling a silver every day?


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> and you dont get close to pulling a silver every day?


Never ... as I'm hardcore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Never ... as I'm hardcore



i was actually concerned that my 9ml on a week day and 12ml on the weekend was alot and i thought i might needed cut down. but now i definitely wont!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i was actually concerned that my 9ml on a week day and 12ml on the weekend was alot and i thought i might needed cut down. but now i definitely wont!


The only time I go silver is when I'm at a mini vape meet and testing new juice. It also becomes tricky when @Gazzacpt & @Zegee try and feed me menthol which I detest. @Rob Fisher and I could live in harmony as we would never steal each others juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> The only time I go silver is when I'm at a mini vape meet and testing new juice. It also becomes tricky when @Gazzacpt & @Zegee try and feed me menthol which I detest. @Rob Fisher and I could live in harmony as we would never steal each others juice


yeah im not a menthol fan either. i was thinking of trying to make my own creations but i dont know where to start and the only tobacco i would want to add to my home mades is one thats a trade secret and he will not sell the concentrate.
what are you making as your DIY ?


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

I'm making a range of various custards & desserts/bakery. Also a few NETs RY4 style and with different fruit/bakery undertones.


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> I'm making a range of various custards & desserts/bakery. Also a few NETs RY4 style and with different fruit/bakery undertones.


right up my alley. would really like to try them out if you willing to share. maybe you can give me some advice on what to do to get myself started


----------



## Andre (27/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> you guys should join vapers anonymous LOL. wow 20 to 30ml a day is insane. what nice strength are you using @BigGuy @zadiac @capetocuba ???


They have already joined this club.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)

Andre said:


> They have already joined this club.


hahahahaha lekker @Andre 
at least now we know the root to why they vape so much
well spotted


----------



## capetocuba (27/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> right up my alley. would really like to try them out if you willing to share. maybe you can give me some advice on what to do to get myself started


I'm afraid I can't share the juice as I have shared with mates already and don't have much left. I have just placed another order on The Flavour Apprentice and hope I receive it before year end. I am more than willing to share recipes though. One thing I have learnt is there is no substitute for quality flavours as they make or break a good juice. I also use 1% Ethyl Maltol in all juice now, which smooths it out incredibly well. I also let my juice steep naturally (in a dark cupboard) for a minimum of a month for desserts/custards/bakery & at least 2 months for NETs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo (27/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> I'm afraid I can't share the juice as I have shared with mates already and don't have much left. I have just placed another order on The Flavour Apprentice and hope I receive it before year end. I am more than willing to share recipes though. One thing I have learnt is there is no substitute for quality flavours as they make or break a good juice. I also use 1% Ethyl Maltol in all juice now, which smooths it out incredibly well. I also let my juice steep naturally (in a dark cupboard) for a minimum of a month for desserts/custards/bakery & at least 2 months for NETs.



@capetocuba That EM makes a huge difference, thank you for showing me the light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (27/10/14)

Just put my order in at Vapour Mountain as I'll be out of juice by Friday:

Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid 10ml - Menthol Ice (#vmp-menthice)
Strength: 18mg 1 R50.00
Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid 10ml - Smurfette
Strength: 18mg 1 R50.00
Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid 30ml - Choc Mint (#vmp-chocmint)
Strength: 18mg 1 R120.00
Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid 30ml - Vanilla Custard (#vmp-vancustard)
Strength: 18mg 1 R120.00
VM Legends 30ml - Guevara (#VMCHE)
Strength: 18mg 1 R150.00
Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid 30ml - Strawberry (#vmp-strawberry)
Strength: 18mg 1 R120.00

Can't wait! Also excited about owning a red iStick by this weekend....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Matuka (27/10/14)

Franky said:


> Just put my order in at Vapour Mountain as I'll be out of juice by Friday:
> 
> Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquid 10ml - Menthol Ice (#vmp-menthice)
> Strength: 18mg 1 R50.00
> ...



Is that 1 weeks supply?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky (27/10/14)

@Matuka - hopefully 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FireFly (31/10/14)

20ml a day ?? 
I am upgrading Friday to a Proper Vape Mech etc, been on Twisp for 14 months... and I vape the cr@p out of the thing, Mrs. says it is like a dummy (pasifier) as I am always puffing on the thing.... and I use 20ml a week. plus minus

Are we saying that the proper vaping machines chew much more Juice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

FireFly said:


> 20ml a day ??
> I am upgrading Friday to a Proper Vape Mech etc, been on Twisp for 14 months... and I vape the cr@p out of the thing, Mrs. says it is like a dummy (pasifier) as I am always puffing on the thing.... and I use 20ml a week. plus minus
> 
> Are we saying that the proper vaping machines chew much more Juice?



the high end gear does tend to use more juice. but your craving will also be satisfied alot easier. it totally depends on the vaper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (31/10/14)

I think i am a part time vapeslut.
I dont vape the same amount every day but when I do smaak a lekke vape session i easily do 5 - 8 mls.

I didnt know it was possible but i nearly "silvered" yesterday, on 6mg juices!!!!

I blame RocketFuel and Sirvape for that...
@BigGuy what is your description of Dolly's? I get a slight "off" taste on the exhale, nearly like chees cake that's on it's way out. I do have to say that after a while the taste became less prominent?


----------

